# Arkansas flooded timber hunt?



## mnadams (May 12, 2006)

Want to try to take an item off my bucket list by planning a flooded timber guided duck hunt to Arkansas with my brother this year or next (if a waiting list involved). Appreciate any insight into guides or operations where others may have gone and had a quality experience with nice accommodations, food, and of course a nice hunting outing. 

Thanks for any direction or insight.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Please see your PM


----------



## Double Beard (Jan 27, 2014)

www.stuttgarthuntingclub.com
You will not find a better true green timber hunt. Try and book as early in the season as possible.


----------



## Michael Jackson (Feb 25, 2009)

I've been to Slick's -McCoullum family in Stuttgart AR and it's a classic bucket list location. I would highly suggest it. You can visit Mack's Prarie Wing for all your waterfowling needs in town. Flooded pin oaks shooting is close so take improved cylinder chokes also.


----------



## Goosklr (Feb 24, 2014)

Slicks is the best if your wanting to make it a top of the bucket memory. They have the best of everything and would be my top choice if I was only going to go for a weekend and not every weekend. Get what you pay for but he is on the higher side of pricing.


----------

